# HEATED Mirrors: NOT Plug-and-Play



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Well that's lame, but good to know. That's one of the features I miss the most. 

Heck, they're becoming standard on a lot of cars these days (like the 2013 1LT even).


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Today I took apart the door to frame connector block and checked the number of pins at either end. The door connector has 15 wires, while the frame end connecter has 17 pins.

Door end of the connecter showing missing wires #27 and #28:










Other side showing missing wires:










Frame end connecter showing the unused two extra pins:










This is somewhat good news in that, theoretically, you should be able to replace the door wiring harness with one made for heated mirrors, add the heated mirrors, and it should work. Finally, don't forget the fuses (#60 and #61) in the engine bay fuse block:










For some reason, my fuse block has a 7.5 amp fuse in #60 spot, even though it is not used.

GM Parts Direct shows eight different harnesses, four for the drivers side door, and four for the passenger side door. Checking between the LTZ and LT versions showed the same info, btw.

These are the drivers side harness options:


[ 16 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / LOCK & HARDWARE / Harness  * harness w/keyless entry, 1st design Left*
MSRP*Online Price*$121.29*$71.92* 


[ 16 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / LOCK & HARDWARE / Harness  * harness w/keyless entry, 2nd design Left*
MSRP*Online Price*$0.00*N/A* 
 

[ 16 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / LOCK & HARDWARE / Harness  * harness w/o keyless entry, 1st design Left*
MSRP*Online Price*$97.44*$57.76* 


[ 16 ] BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / LOCK & HARDWARE / Harness  * harness w/o keyless entry, 2nd design Left*
MSRP*Online Price*$97.44*$57.76*  

 
Anyone care to take a guess which one is the correct harness for the heated mirror option? 
So.... who's up to being the guinea pig? Heated mirrors will be your reward! :th_coolio:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I gotta ask. Assuming you get the correct door harness installed, will the BCM recognize the presence of the heated mirrors and turn them on. If just pressing the rear window defogger button also turns on the mirror heaters (as described in the OM on page 2-17), that would explain why there is a fuse in #60 already and then #61 is required for the mirrors.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I gotta ask. Assuming you get the correct door harness installed, will the BCM recognize the presence of the heated mirrors and turn them on. If just pressing the rear window defogger button also turns on the mirror heaters (as described in the OM on page 2-17), that would explain why there is a fuse in #60 already and then #61 is required for the mirrors.


Good question. Would GM have gotten that technical with the BCM programming? I dunno. I'll try quizzing the parts guy at my local dealer this week and see if he can figure out which harness is for heated mirrors. Then depending on cost, order just one harness and one heated mirror, and try it.

The owners manual, in the fuses section, does state that fuses 60 and 61 are for the heated mirrors. Fuse 28 (J Case Fuse) is for rear defrost.

Best way to be sure of this is pull fuse #60 and see if the rear defrost still works.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, I saw #28 and it made me wonder why you had #60 installed. Is the rear window defogger timed or does it stay on as long as the button is on? Hondas are timed, my Mazda stays on as long as the button is on.

Of course there's #63 - Rear Window Sensor What's that for?????

Then there's #15 - Rear Wiper and #66 - Rear Washer. When do we get to use those? Just kidding, not trying to hijack the thread.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Rear window defogger is timed.

Rear Window Sensor, Rear Wiper, and Rear Washer... I bet that's for the lucky sob's overseas who can get the hatch version!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Rear window defogger is timed.


If it's timed, I wonder if it's possible the BCM is involved?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> If it's timed, I wonder if it's possible the BCM is involved?


If so, as long as the rear defrost and heated mirrors are on the same circuit, then it shouldn't matter. Both are turned on by the press of one switch, so it would make sense they'd be on the same circuit. Pressing the rear defrost button early shuts it off, so everything is controlled by the press of that switch.

My old '02 Impala had the same set-up. Rear defrost button turned on both, and both shut off at the same time when the "timer" ran out.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

One last feeble thought and then I'm packing it in for today. Fuse #63 - Rear Window Sensor. It might be a temperature sensor that prevents the heater circuit from overheating. The thing may not be timed at all, it just heats the window until it is warm enough to be defrosted. Thus, the BCM would not need to be involved. Sorry for the blathering, but the new auto electronics fascinates me as an old software engineer. I find it interesting what is "plug-n-play and what isn't on these new cars.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

As I've inquired about on other threads, I would LOVE to get my hands on a schematic for our cars. Without that it's a guessing game.

To the OP, THANK YOU for doing this and sharing what you've found.

One idea I have to figure out if coding or more is necessary is......

Take a VOM and see if you get 12V at those 2 extra wires when you activate the rear defroster..........Be cautious though because those wires might not be for heated mirrors but rather collision avoidance or something else. They could possibly be can-bus or data wires of some kind. That beings said be very careful if you decide to probe them.

A typical indicator to tell if they're data wires is to look back a bit on the harness. If they're twisted together in a spiral they're most likely data wires.

Thanks again!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> One last feeble thought and then I'm packing it in for today. Fuse #63 - Rear Window Sensor. It might be a temperature sensor that prevents the heater circuit from overheating. The thing may not be timed at all, it just heats the window until it is warm enough to be defrosted. Thus, the BCM would not need to be involved. Sorry for the blathering, but the new auto electronics fascinates me as an old software engineer. I find it interesting what is "plug-n-play and what isn't on these new cars.


Interesting thought, so I looked at my original (larger) picture that I took of the engine bay fuse block. You can't tell which is fuse #63 from the picture earlier in this thread, but it is the empty spot two places below fuse #60/61.

So, the answer is no to the temperature sensor.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> As I've inquired about on other threads, I would LOVE to get my hands on a schematic for our cars. Without that it's a guessing game.


I haven't found a schematic yet, but I have been looking through this:

http://fast-store.com:33180/captiva/tis/EN/Documents_2012/Cruze/start_Cruze.html

It is the European Cruze service manual found at this link: http://fast-store.com:33180/captiva/tis/EN/start_Cruze-my.html



firehawk618 said:


> To the OP, THANK YOU for doing this and sharing what you've found.
> 
> One idea I have to figure out if coding or more is necessary is......
> 
> ...


In the service manual above, I found the pin-out for the door connector, and it seems to match pretty well with our US connector.

Pin-out here: http://fast-store.com:33180/captiva/tis/EN/Documents_2012/Cruze/SM-T/92549070.en.html


27
0.5 GY
745
Left Front Door Ajar Switch Signal (without AED or AXG)
27
0.5 GY
745
Left Front Door Ajar Switch Signal (without AED or AXG)
28
0.5 BN/YE
2267
Mirror Heating Element Control
28
0.5 BN/YE
2267
Mirror Heating Element Control


Notice pin 28 is for the heated mirror. However, the European Cruze shows Left Front Door Ajar for pin 27. It doesn't match up with my 1LT, as my door ajar warning works and pin 27 is not used in my door harness. Another mystery to solve, I guess.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I did a quick look up for heated seats. Looks to me at a quick glance it in fact is controlled via the canbus.........


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

And I might add the heated mirrors look like they do in fact run off the rear defogger relay. No logic involved here. Really, you should only have to add one wire though your door to make this work. The +12 you'd have to run. The -12 you could simply get inside the door itself.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Today I confirmed that there is indeed voltage present at pin 28 of the connector when I turned on the rear defrost.

With rear defrost off:










Rear defrost on:










Pulling fuse 60 resulted in no voltage at pin 28, whether rear defrost was turned on or off. So, fuse 60 is driver side heated mirror, and fuse 61 must be passenger side heated mirror.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Good work! But why did your car come with a fuse in #60 if it doesn't have heated mirrors?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Good work! But why did your car come with a fuse in #60 if it doesn't have heated mirrors?



Thanks for checking.

Jim Frye, if you look at the under hood fuse box the car comes with several relays and fuses installed for accessories not on the car.

To me that's a huge plus, that SHOULD mean the wiring / pins are placed in the fuse box making mods easier.

Some cars if you don't have the option they don't run the wire to the fuse box, body harness etc.

The only reason I can see for them doing this is to make it hard for a person to add factory options easily therefore forcing you to purchase a car with the overprice *at times* options. They certainly can't be saving much money by eliminating a few wires from a huge wiring harness loom. In fact I bet it cost them MORE to stock several variations of harnesses vs. just one.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

It was indirectly mentioned, but you may want to see if you can find the terminal pins that are used in the door and mirror connectors, and rather than buyer a new harness, just make up and run the leads you need and plug them into the appropriate connectors.

I recently purchased a self dimming Cruze mirror off of ebay and also found that I need to run a 12+ line to the mirror connector along with a reverse input. My task is to find the appropriate terminal pins for the mirror connector. I know that there are people out there who have them, I just need to locate them.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Silver Streak, I was just going to edit my post and say....

Now where to find replacement pins.....I know VW sells them as harness repair pins or wires or some crap.....surely gm does too.

If not an adventure to the wrecking yard should yield a smashed door that you could take the harness or salvage some pins from. They have got to use the same pins on more than just the Cruze door harness...........

Adding factory options properly is fun! *to me* 

I really hate hacking options in. Love to do it the right way.

Has anyone tried to pop their painted cover off the mirror? Would make buying a used OEM mirror much easier if the cover is easily swappable without damaging them.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> To me that's a huge plus, that SHOULD mean the wiring / pins are placed in the fuse box making mods easier.
> 
> Some cars if you don't have the option they don't run the wire to the fuse box, body harness etc.
> 
> The only reason I can see for them doing this is to make it hard for a person to add factory options easily therefore forcing you to purchase a car with the overprice *at times* options. They certainly can't be saving much money by eliminating a few wires from a huge wiring harness loom. In fact I bet it cost them MORE to stock several variations of harnesses vs. just one.


Regarding the several variations of harnesses, I spoke to the parts department this afternoon about that very subject. For the Cruze, there are SEVEN different drivers side door harnesses, depending on what options are installed on any particular car. So, even if I found the correct harness for my Cruze, it may not be the correct harness for someone else.

When I first brought this up with the parts department, his techs were telling him that heated mirrors couldn't be added after the fact due to the programming, and the only way they could positively say it is safe to do so, is to go thru engineering.

When I told him about what I had found, he then cautioned me that just because I have voltage present at the connector doesn't mean I still can't screw something up. He says the electronics in these cars are so sensitive, it could still throw a CEL, or worse, if the computer is sensing more voltage going somewhere when it shouldn't be according to the options on the car. I don't think there is any truth to his warning in this case, but if something happens and GM decides it is because you added an option to the car that wasn't installed properly, there goes your warranty.



Silver Streak said:


> It was indirectly mentioned, but you may want to see if you can find the terminal pins that are used in the door and mirror connectors, and rather than buyer a new harness, just make up and run the leads you need and plug them into the appropriate connectors.


That is the easy part. The hard part would be threading that one wire through the harness where it goes through the door frame, IMHO.



firehawk618 said:


> Has anyone tried to pop their painted cover off the mirror? Would make buying a used OEM mirror much easier if the cover is easily swappable without damaging them.


If you can figure out how exactly the mirror comes apart, adding heated mirrors would be even cheaper as you could just order the actual heated glass portion and swap that in to your existing mirror housing. I've done this exact thing on a Ford Taurus.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Regarding the several variations of harnesses, I spoke to the parts department this afternoon about that very subject. For the Cruze, there are SEVEN different drivers side door harnesses, depending on what options are installed on any particular car. So, even if I found the correct harness for my Cruze, it may not be the correct harness for someone else.
> 
> When I first brought this up with the parts department, his techs were telling him that heated mirrors couldn't be added after the fact due to the programming, and the only way they could positively say it is safe to do so, is to go thru engineering.
> 
> ...


If the schematic shows it simply feeding 12+ off the defroster relay then what those service guys are saying is wrong.
The amount of current a heated mirror would draw would be very minimal. 
If the NA Cruze has them controlled through a module then it may be a different story.
Hence, needing to get some schematics for the NA car to be on the safe side.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it appears that the heated mirrors do operate off the rear window defogger relay.

*Circuit/System Description* 

The rear defogger relay supplies voltage to the outside rearview mirror heater elements based on the current state of the rear window defogger. The relay supplies B+ through the driver/passenger mirror heating element control circuit when a request is seen.

*Circuit/System Testing* 

Ignition OFF, disconnect the harness connector at the appropriate A9 outside rearview mirror.
Wait 1 minute, test for less than 10 Ohms between the ground circuit terminal G and ground.

¤If greater than the specified range, test the ground circuit for an open/high resistance.

Connect a test lamp between the heater element control circuit terminal F and ground.
Engine running, operate the rear window defogger ON and OFF with the rear defogger switch. The test lamp should turn ON and OFF when changing between the commanded states.

¤If the test lamp is always ON, test the control circuit for a short to voltage.¤If the test lamp is always OFF, test the control circuit for a short to ground or an open/high resistance.

If all circuits test normal, test or replace the outside rearview mirror glass.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I also read that there is a procedure to remove the mirror housing by removing the 4 screws at the bottom of the mirror, and the screws behind the front glass. 

The only info on removal of the front glass is that it "snaps out" of the motor driven assembly. Then from there you can remove the internal screws and external screws at the bottom. 

This may allow us to transfer a heated mirror with any body color shell into our factory painted color shell. 

I believe Rockauto had mirros around $40.00

These electrical connectors are Delphi Electronics Metri-pack's (spelling might be wrong, google it) and pins can be found at electronic retailers like mouser.com.

That will take some googling, but it can be done.

It appears based on the door connector for the driver side that pin 28 drivers door BN/YE color is the power for the mirror

Passenger side is pin 23 BN/YE.. Which I'm guessing is brown/yellow wire..

So there may be these power wires part of the body harness and not the door connector side of the connection. 

While I'm looking at repuatable information I have not done this, and I'm not responsible if you fry something in your car..

The Door connector side is marked with the following discription

41-Way F 4.8 Timer/DSQ 1.5 Series.

And the body side is marked with 41-Way M 4.8. 

F for Female side of the connector
M for Male side of the connector I imagine. 

Below is a link to the door side connector which would contain the pins required to wire to the body connector at the door. 

http://delphi.com/manufacturers/aut...nectors?&_suid=136310488607803328355420231139


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> If the schematic shows it simply feeding 12+ off the defroster relay then what those service guys are saying is wrong.
> The amount of current a heated mirror would draw would be very minimal.
> If the NA Cruze has them controlled through a module then it may be a different story.
> Hence, needing to get some schematics for the NA car to be on the safe side.


I agree.



carbon02 said:


> View attachment 11826
> 
> 
> Yes it appears that the heated mirrors do operate off the rear window defogger relay.


Excellent, an actual diagram. Where did you find that?



carbon02 said:


> I also read that there is a procedure to remove the mirror housing by removing the 4 screws at the bottom of the mirror, and the screws behind the front glass.
> 
> The only info on removal of the front glass is that it "snaps out" of the motor driven assembly. Then from there you can remove the internal screws and external screws at the bottom.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if it is a Delphi connector. Take a look at http://fast-store.com:33180/captiva/tis/EN/Documents_2012/Cruze/start_Cruze.html, go to Srvice Manual > 13. Power and Signal Distribution > Wiring Systems and Power Management > Diagnostic Information and Procedures, and then at the bottom you will find all the types of connectors used: Bosch, Delphi, FCI, FEP, JST, Kostal, Molex, Sumitomo, Tyco/AMP, and Yazaki.

I haven't found which type is the one used for the door harness yet, but if someone else finds it before I do, feel free to post it here. I'm headed out for a while.

*EDIT: It looks like carbon02 has it right after all, now that I've had a chance to look at the Delphi and Mouser sites. Nice job, carbon! *Now to figure out what pins are used...


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have limited access to AllData.com. The information shared was from searching 2011 Chev Cruze. AllData is typically pretty reliable for North American vehicles and it's the software system that most shops including GM dealers use when fixing cars. This information is from the North American vehicles, not an international manual out there on the web from Europe of Asia.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

This is a great thread. I will contribute when / if I get relevant information.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> I have limited access to AllData.com. The information shared was from searching 2011 Chev Cruze. AllData is typically pretty reliable for North American vehicles and it's the software system that most shops including GM dealers use when fixing cars. This information is from the North American vehicles, not an international manual out there on the web from Europe of Asia.


Yeah, that was my concern about the European service manual link. There are bound to be some differences, which is why I am trying to confirm everything I find by actually verifying it on my Cruze.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just noticed that my link to delphi doesn't go where I thougt it would. 

You want to go to the connector e-catalog.

Delphi is a leading global supplier of electronics and technologies for automotive, commercial vehicle and other market segments

The mirror connector appears to be part number 15332145
And the Door Harness to Body Harness connector is 13600509

It appears that female pins are avalible for 15332145 individually at mouser.. But 13600509 doesn't appear to have individual pins avalible.. If anyone finds junkyard connectors with pins, or orders pins I'd be interested in getting in on the order


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

If I find a cruze at a yard I can salvage connectors from I'll report on here.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> I just noticed that my link to delphi doesn't go where I thougt it would.
> 
> You want to go to the connector e-catalog.
> 
> ...


I think I found the correct terminal last night on Mouser for the female side of the door-to-frame connector block, but minimum order quantity is 7000 pieces, which would be over a $500 cost and none are in stock with a 12 week wait for more, so forget that.



firehawk618 said:


> If I find a cruze at a yard I can salvage connectors from I'll report on here.


You had the same thought as me. I stopped by the body shop at my local Chevy dealer today. I got to know one of the body shop managers there from my car-deer accident last year so I talked to him about being able to get a harness from a wrecked door if he gets in a customers damaged car that requires door replacement. I also spoke to one of the guys in the parts dept. who has a Cruze and is interested in adding heated mirrors, so he is going to keep an eye out for a wrecked door as well.

Also, I stopped at a mechanic friends shop this afternoon. He has a bunch of older junked cars out back, and I grabbed an almost complete door harness out of a 2001 Ford Focus. While the connector blocks are completely different, the size and style of individual terminals in the connector blocks are so similar to the Cruze terminals that they may work. I will be attempting to remove those terminals tonight and then if one will fit in the Cruze connector block, I will take it to the next step of trying to get an individual wire through the harness bundle in the door.

So basically, my plan of attack is to first see if I can thread a wire through the door harness bundle. If I am unable to get a wire through there, then in my opinion there is no point in trying any other method except ordering the correct door harness. I don't personally want to do a hack job on this, including splicing into the brown/yellow wire before the body harness connector. I think that will lead to a higher risk of problems in the long run such as shorting out the wire.

If I am able to get a wire through, then my next step will be to order just the heated mirror glass, as it is only about $20 through gmpartsdirect. Once I receive that, I'll see what kind of connections I have to make from the mirror end of things. I'm not sure how it connects with the motor and harness until I see one in person. I'm also wondering how the factory wiring connects the heated mirror on the ground side.

Thoughts?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Rear window defogger is timed.


really?? mine will stay on for every if i do not turn it off, i have left it one ( by accident) for a 2 hours while driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it's more of a temperature-related thing on the Cruze. I've left it on for 30 min on the highway, but it's shut off sooner than that just going across town by surface streets.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Upstatenybill,

I like where you're going with this but I might suggest the following:

Pick up a used mirror complete and here's my reasoning:

I used to work in auto salvage years ago and we wouldn't sell a mirror off a good door. Only wrecked doors.

So, call a few wreckers and ask how much shipped on the mirror then tell them you need the harness cut off the door jamb and mirror connector and ask how much more for those plugs. Tell them you only need the plugs cut off one door and you don't need them off both doors. One connector will yield more than enough pins to do this mod on several cars. I bet they charge $20 MAX for the cut section of harness if you're buying the mirrors from them.

You'd be surprised what a few calls to various yards will yield you........

If you want help finding some junk yards with heated mirrors pm me.

This way you get a complete mirror to play with and all the connectors you'd ever need.

Sell your old mirrors on ebay and recoupe some of your expense.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I need to dig into our 13'. I assumed my wiring would be there like yours but after reading the glove box light mod several users have reported the wiring for that light has been deleted!!!!!!

I'm still doing the mods regardless. Heated mirrors, glove box light and heated seats WILL be added with factory parts!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> Upstatenybill,
> 
> I like where you're going with this but I might suggest the following:
> 
> Pick up a used mirror complete and here's my reasoning:...


Yes, that would be much easier than futzing around with these Focus connectors, which are just a hair too big. I was expecting as much, electronics tend to get smaller every decade.

Tomorrow I will try threading one of these wires from the Focus harness through the harness bundle just to see if it can be done, before taking my next step. *Scratch that, wind chill is about 0 degrees today. Maybe tomorrow.*


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Today I ordered what is supposed to be the correct drivers side door harness for my Cruze that will allow me to add heated mirrors. I also ordered New Drivers Power Side Mirror Glass Housing Heated 11 13 Cruze Cruise Cruize | eBay which is cheaper than through gmpartsdirect. I will swap the internals into my existing mirror housing since it is already painted to match.

I decided against ordering just the heated glass as it might not have the correct harness included with the glass, so I will do a proper install on the drivers side and then from there, I will know how the wiring is SUPPOSED to be. Then I can figure out if it is possible to do a cheaper install on the passenger side.

Cost of the mirror from eBay is $43.31 and the cost of the harness is $73.08 making a total cost of $116.39 for adding a heated drivers side mirror. The harness was actually about $100 retail but I talked my local Chevy parts department down in price since I could have gotten it from gmpartsdirect for $56.65 (plus shipping for a total of $71.38 but I didn't mention that).

It'll probably be about a week before I have all the parts, and then I'll install at the first opportunity and update the thread.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

That's awesome. If the harness turns out to be correct could you share the correct part number for it? Good call on not going with just the glass because you'd still have to run the 2 wires from the glass to the mirror connector. That is probably a royal pain. Thanks


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> That's awesome. If the harness turns out to be correct could you share the correct part number for it? Good call on not going with just the glass because you'd still have to run the 2 wires from the glass to the mirror connector. That is probably a royal pain. Thanks


Yes, I will share that info.

Also, I will try to determine which wire/pin is used for ground for the heated mirror in case I, or anyone, else wants to run their own wires instead of buying a harness.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Can you tell if we can add the blind spot monitoring to the 2012s?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Can you tell if we can add the blind spot monitoring to the 2012s?


Is that a 2013 feature? I am not familiar with it, and haven't come across any info in any electrical wiring schematics or diagrams, so I wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Is that a 2013 feature? I am not familiar with it, and haven't come across any info in any electrical wiring schematics or diagrams, so I wouldn't even know where to begin.


I believe it was a 13' thing. I don't remember the name of the package but it added rearview camera, side warning things in the mirrors....and something else I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The 2013s have been "hooked up" from the factory for 2013. The drivers convenience used to be parking sensors, power drivers seat and remote start (auto only.) Now "offers" all of this. 

*Technology and safety come together*

Cruze now offers an available Enhanced Safety Package that includes Rear Park Assist and Rear Cross-Traffic Alert that alerts you when there is oncoming traffic that you can't see while backing up. It also comes with Side Blind Zone Alert[SUP]†[/SUP], which uses radar to spot cars in the toughest place to spot – your blind zone. The available rear vision camera[SUP]†[/SUP] displays a rear view on the touch-screen conveniently located in the center stack for easy view. This feature helps you see stationary objects behind you when traveling in reverse at low speeds.

Heres a picture of what the blind spot monitoring looks like. 


http://boisechevy.com/wp-content/up...Blind-Zone-Alert-with-Cross-Traffic-Alert.png


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Also Firehawk, if you have the 2013 Eco with the drivers convenience package, you already have heated mirrors. (Power seat, rear view camera etc...) 

The Eco gets the turbocharged engine, cruise control, a leather-wrapped steering wheel, a 7-inch touchscreen display and the Chevrolet MyLink system, which bundles Bluetooth phone and audio connectivity, voice control and smartphone integration. An available Driver Convenience package includes a six-way power driver seat, an auto-dimming rearview mirror, a rearview camera and heated mirrors. The Eco also benefits from aerodynamic improvements, lightweight alloy wheels, low-rolling-resistance tires, a smaller fuel tank and a few minor feature deletions to reduce weight and maximize fuel efficiency.

Smaller fuel tank...LOL Straight from the Chevy Website.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Just an update on progress... I received the harness last week. I'm still waiting for the mirror to arrive, it should be here in the next day or two.

Unfortunately, I will be out of town for a week starting Sunday, so it is doubtful I will have the time to start this project for a couple of weeks.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

CruzeTech, Unfortunately my Cruze isn't equipped with the convenience package.

Upstatenybill, looking forward to when you get time to complete this retrofit!

Also, since you'll now have a spare non heated mirror harness do you think I could purchase a couple pins off each connector that I'll need to retrofit both my doors? )


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Just found the mirrors with heat and lane departure warning. Now to just find out how to get the parts to make it all work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> Upstatenybill, looking forward to when you get time to complete this retrofit!
> 
> Also, since you'll now have a spare non heated mirror harness do you think I could purchase a couple pins off each connector that I'll need to retrofit both my doors? )


Yes, I will look into this when I get the time to work on it.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Updates?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Just got back into town this morning. It is supposed to be in the 60's so I'll be working on it tomorrow.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Apparently the mirrors with lane departure warning have 7 wires. I'd really like to find out where the lane departure warning signal comes from. This is a feature I'd love to have. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

This may help with this project.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Update: It started to rain yesterday so I'm back to my original schedule of working on it this coming weekend.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

ChevyMgr, do you have anything that shows the origin of the blind zone monitoring? Where are the sensors? Do they just use a modified parking sensor in the rear bumper, where does the wiring go? 

Anyone have any idea?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

CruzeTech said:


> ChevyMgr, do you have anything that shows the origin of the blind zone monitoring? Where are the sensors? Do they just use a modified parking sensor in the rear bumper, where does the wiring go?
> 
> Anyone have any idea?
> 
> ...


I don't think this is something that can be added to a vehicle without a substantial investment. Here is a copy and paste from the service manual:

*Side Object Sensor Modules* The side object sensor modules are located on each side of the vehicle behind the rear fascia and are not directly visible from outside the vehicle. The sensors use radar to determine the presence of objects nearby. When an object is detected in the side blind zone, the side object sensor module supplies voltage to illuminate the visual indicator on the appropriate side rear view mirror. Each sensor is supplied B+ and ground. The right sensor receives an additional ground. Both sensors communicate independently on the serial data line. The serial data enters the left sensor in a pass-thru configuration, that connects to the right sensor. The scan tool is able to individually communicate with each sensor.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ah, that makes sense. I was looking for something that can't be seen. And it does sound pretty expensive, although the blind zone mirrors are only about $75 each. And that's for an entire mirror replacement. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Heated drivers side mirror installed. Details, pics, and write-up sometime this weekend.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Still itching to retrofit the blind spot monitoring. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/12992-how-add-heated-mirrors.html


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice write up Bill


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks. I got to use my new heated mirror this morning as we had some frost. It worked just fine! 

By the way, I tried taking apart my old unheated drivers side mirror. The glass pulled right off (but cracking in the process) as I mentioned in the "How To", but I couldn't figure out any easy way to take apart the rest of the mirror. I'm sure it comes apart somehow, but I think it is probably easier to just order a new heated mirror off eBay.

Also, the heated mirror does not have the "heated" symbol on the glass, fyi.


----------



## rafaelmd (Jul 27, 2013)

How about power folding mirrors?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Has anyone tried with the regal gs turn sig mirrors? They look almost identical to ours?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## buickgn (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a question. my build sheet states i have heated mirrors, most of the ones i see on other cars have some sort of indication on the mirror that its heated. nothing on mine. do the cruze heated mirrors have any indications on them they are heated?

Thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

buickgn said:


> I have a question. my build sheet states i have heated mirrors, most of the ones i see on other cars have some sort of indication on the mirror that its heated. nothing on mine. do the cruze heated mirrors have any indications on them they are heated?
> 
> Thanks


Most cars with it have the rear defrost logo on the drivers glass. (My Legacy pic below) Was that the same with the cruze? 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi buickgn

You can find the information and what the symbol should look like on page 2-16 of your 2013 manual.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

buickgn said:


> I have a question. my build sheet states i have heated mirrors, most of the ones i see on other cars have some sort of indication on the mirror that its heated. nothing on mine. do the cruze heated mirrors have any indications on them they are heated?
> 
> Thanks


Apparently the heated Cruze mirrors do not have the "heat" symbol on the glass. My replacement heated mirror doesn't have it, and other Cruzes I have looked at don't have it either, even though they have heated mirrors. (Unless this has changed with the 2013 and up models)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Due to a slight tangle with a late model Mustang, I am in need of a new mirror. I figured, why not heated. I would prefer to add to the existing harness, hence I am asking a few questions of you. Thanks in advance as I know this is a crapshoot as this is pretty old, but then again, so am I.



UpstateNYBill said:


> I haven't found a schematic yet, but I have been looking through this:
> 
> http://fast-store.com:33180/captiva/tis/EN/Documents_2012/Cruze/start_Cruze.html
> 
> ...


These links no longer work, by any chance do you have the diagrams still?




carbon02 said:


> http://delphi.com/manufacturers/aut...nectors?&_suid=136310488607803328355420231139





UpstateNYBill said:


> *EDIT: It looks like carbon02 has it right after all, now that I've had a chance to look at the Delphi and Mouser sites. Nice job, carbon! *Now to figure out what pins are used...


Do you by any chance have the current links for these?




carbon02 said:


> I just noticed that my link to delphi doesn't go where I thougt it would.
> 
> You want to go to the connector e-catalog.
> 
> ...


I went to the Delphi catalog, but could only find things like the battery, fuel pump assembly etc. Is there a different location to look? PartCat


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Guys- 

Ok I didn't realize we're still talking about GEN1 cruze bodies. I believe Upstate ordered a new door wiring harness for around $50. The part numbers that we were finding for the part connectors and pins come from the AllData service manuals. Problem is unless you have an entire kit of terminals and connectors it's not as clear cut as simply adding two wires. 

The parts from Delphi and Mouser were about $20 and then if you need a crimp tool that's another $10-$15, where I think the entire wiring harness was around $45-$50. 

With a 2014 I'd hit up a parts recycler that has a heated mirror and door that you could get the harness out of. That would be easier. 

About a year ago I seen a video on youtube repairing GM wiring connectors, or something like that. I believe they were buying the crimp tool kits from amazon or e-bay as a means to hand crimp the terminals. 

My local library just changed from Chilton's online back to Alldata online, the only problem is you now have to be at the library to view information. Chiltons Perfessional online doesn't have much listed for the GEN2 vehicles. I'm hoping alldata has more. 

There once was a gen1 european service manual equivalent in the internet space but the link was from Europe somewhere, and now appears not to be active.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Due to a slight tangle with a late model Mustang, I am in need of a new mirror.


 Damned Mustangs and their owners. 



Blasirl said:


> I figured, why not heated. I would prefer to add to the existing harness, hence I am asking a few questions of you. Thanks in advance as I know this is a crapshoot as this is pretty old, but then again, so am I.
> 
> These links no longer work, by any chance do you have the diagrams still?


I don't have them, and the Europe links above were something I found through a google search.

I'd go with what carbon02 suggested. You should be able to find a Cruze in a junkyard with no problem by now.

Also, I fixed the broken photobucket picture links on the first page. I had forgotten to fix these pictures when I fixed the pictures in my "How to add heated mirrors thread" (link is located in my signature below)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> Guys-
> 
> Ok I didn't realize we're still talking about GEN1 cruze bodies.


Hmmm, it's a Gen I thread and I coulda swore you have a Gen I, but I'm up for talking about Gen IIs if you want. :1poke:

Do you have a pick n pull by you?



UpstateNYBill said:


> Damned Mustangs and their owners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my area the same family owns most of the yards and they cater to body shops, not the home mechanic. They make you wait hours until their guys have no body shop parts to pick and even then they may just say they don't have them. I will try, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> I just noticed that my link to delphi doesn't go where I thougt it would.
> 
> You want to go to the connector e-catalog.
> 
> ...


If you know the size of the cable (wire), here are the compatible female pins for 13600509, the 41 Way Multiple Colors 4.8 Timer DSQ 1.5 Unsealed Female Connector Assembly:


Part NumberTypePart Description15396704TerminalDSQ 1.5 Female Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.35 - 0.50 mm215396705TerminalDSQ 1.5 Female Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.75 - 1.00 mm215396706TerminalDSQ 1.5 Female Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.70 - 1.00 mm215414399TerminalDSQ 1.5 Female Unsealed Gold Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.35 - 0.50 mm215414401TerminalDSQ 1.5 Female Unsealed Gold Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.75 - 1.00 mm215458185TerminalDSQ 1.5 Female Unsealed Gold Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 1.50 - 1.50 mm215457989TerminalDSQ 1.5 Female Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 1.50 - 1.50 mm210751587TerminalDCS-2 1.5 Female Unsealed Gold Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.50 - 1.00 mm210763182TerminalDCS-2 1.5 Female Unsealed Tin Plating Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.20 - 0.35 mm210769219TerminalDCS-2 1.5 Female Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 1.00 - 1.50 mm215327893Terminal4.80 Timer Standard Power Type Female Unsealed Tin Plating Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.50 - 1.00 mm215327894Terminal4.80 Timer Standard Power Type Female Unsealed Tin Plating Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 1.00 - 2.50 mm215363651Terminal4.80 Timer Standard Power Type Female Unsealed Tin Plating Terminal, Cable Range 2.50 - 4.00 mm215380673TerminalDCS-2 1.5 Female Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.50 - 1.00 mm2


And these are the male pins for 13600511, the 41 Way Gray 5.8 1.5 Unsealed Male Connector




Part NumberTypePart Description13733481TerminalTTS 1.5 Male Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.08 - 0.18 mm215396711TerminalTTS 1.5 Male Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.22 - 0.35 mm215482337TerminalTTS 1.5 Male Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 1.00 - 1.50 mm215482338TerminalTTS 1.5 Male Unsealed Gold Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.22 - 0.35 mm215482339TerminalTTS 1.5 Male Unsealed Gold Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.50 - 0.75 mm215482340TerminalTTS 1.5 Male Unsealed Gold Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 1.00 - 1.50 mm215482341TerminalTTS 1.5 Male Unsealed Gold Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.70 - 1.00 mm215396712TerminalTTS 1.5 Male Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.50 - 0.75 mm215396713TerminalTTS 1.5 Male Unsealed Tin Plating Tang Terminal Assembly, Cable Range 0.70 - 1.00 mm2


----------

